# Late period after failed icsi



## SP19 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi 

So we did our third icsi cycle just after Christmas. This cycle was negative and I got my period a few days after I took the pregnancy test. My period only lasted for a day or so. We were planning to start the next treatment the month after and I got my period five days early and it lasted for 7 days and was very heavy. We were hoping to start the treatment then  however I had a cyst on one of my overies so my Dr said that we would wait another month. 

A couple of days before my third period (after the treatment) was due I went for a scan and the cyst has resolved and my Dr said that we could start treatment as soon as I got my period. My period was due two weeks ago. I am not feeling very well, feeling sick and having headaches etc. I'm thinking that I might have fallen pregnant naturally. I haven't taken a HPT as I don't want another negative.....  And I'm thinking that hormones might have messed up my cycle.

Has anyone experiences something similar? Or do you have any thoughts?


----------

